# Seaside - a real stinker



## sparty (Jul 31, 2014)

FYI - a pod of Anchovies swam down the river and due to lack of oxygen for that big of a pod, they expired.  Seaside's strategy is to employ the Seagulls to do their work and they are working very diligently on cleaning it up, but hold your nose if you're going to the beach over the next few days.

Also - just yesterday the jellyfish with the sails got caught in a strong West wind which blew them on to the shore so they are sunning on the beach too..

Still nice though, I would stay anytime!


----------

